# Safety Training Videos (DVD's)



## nwalsh213 (Sep 19, 2012)

We are looking to purchase DVD's to show to our men as we conduct our safety training workshops. Does anyone know of any useful ones that I can purchase?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Women like watching videos too.....


----------



## nwalsh213 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes they do!! We do have a female driver also.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

join sima, they got the only vids I know of


----------



## Martin Tirado (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, this is Martin Tirado with SIMA. Yes, we have training videos and each has a safety component integrated in the training. You don't have to be a member to purchase them, they make a great pre-season training tool. Information can be found here: http://www.sima.org/displaycommon.cfm?an=1&subarticlenbr=197

Any questions you can call me or the SIMA office at 414-375-1940. Thank you.


----------

